# teTex removed from ports, TeX Live is now the default TeX



## kpa (Jul 23, 2014)

http://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports?view=revision&revision=362648


----------



## asteriskRoss (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: teTex removed from ports, TeX Live is now the default Te*

Hooray   Now I no longer need to keep a jail just for my LaTeX typesetting.


----------



## Oko (Jul 24, 2014)

*Re: teTex removed from ports, TeX Live is now the default Te*



			
				kpa said:
			
		

> http://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports?view=revision&revision=362648


Finally 14 years of monumental effort of Hiroki Sato have brought TeXLive to FreeBSD :\ . It was the most secretive, most controversial, and the longest porting effort in the history of FreeBSD. It was the last nail in the coffin for many old FreeBSD desktop users. It chased away a few high-quality developers.


----------



## kpa (Jul 24, 2014)

*Re: teTex removed from ports, TeX Live is now the default Te*



			
				Oko said:
			
		

> kpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is pure FUD. Hiroki Sato just happened to be one of the people who tried to port TeX Live to FreeBSD. There was absolutely nothing that prevented someone else from taking up the task and producing a good-quality TeX Live port, yet none appeared. Now why is that?

Well I'll tell you. The main reason is that Mr. Sato is a well known FreeBSD developer and people falsely assumed that his efforts would be somehow "sanctioned" and no one else would be allowed to create a TeX Live port and step on Mr. Sato's toes and hurt his ego in the process. Pure FUD.

I am aware of few other attempts to port TeX Live to FreeBSD but they all failed to qualify as good-quality ports and were rejected because they didn't follow the rules that the ports should follow. One of them being fetching data from the Internet during build, that is an absolute no-no. In fact the official package builders go as far as turning off net access during the build time of a port to guarantee that attempts to fetch data during the build will fail.


----------



## Goose997 (Aug 1, 2014)

*Re: teTex removed from ports, TeX Live is now the default Te*

Dear all,

Is there an actual migration instruction beyond _"Please remove all TeX-related packages based on teTeX"_ how to actually do this?  I cannot do this via `portupgrade -a`, not even after `make deinstall` of the respective packages?

All help appreciated.


----------



## fonz (Aug 1, 2014)

*Re: teTex removed from ports, TeX Live is now the default Te*

I'll check. To be continued...


----------



## javaaddict (Aug 5, 2014)

*Re: teTex removed from ports, TeX Live is now the default Te*



			
				Goose997 said:
			
		

> Dear all,
> 
> Is there an actual migration instruction beyond _"Please remove all TeX-related packages based on teTeX"_ how to actually do this?  I cannot do this via `portupgrade -a`, not even after `make deinstall` of the respective packages?
> 
> All help appreciated.


I'd also love to know about this  :\


----------



## YuryG (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: teTex removed from ports, TeX Live is now the default Te*

Since it has some problems upgrading from 2012-something to 2014-something versions lately, with advice to delete all from texmf-dist and reinstall all. I've a question. Where and how to install TeX packages and fonts manually? For example, I need to add .map files etc., in what file, directory, if I want it system-wide?


----------



## Goose997 (Oct 5, 2014)

*Re: teTex removed from ports, TeX Live is now the default Te*



			
				fonz said:
			
		

> I'll check. To be continued...



Hi fonz

Any luck with this?  Otherwise, I could try to install 10.0 now from the latest DVD image and hope that the TeX Live version is on this DVD  :q


----------

